# Einsteiger-/Tourencamp 24-26/9



## himbeertoni (18. Juli 2004)

da ich schon von mehreren forum-usern gefragt worden bin, wann wir wieder ein event starten.....am 13-15/8 führen wir ein einsteiger-/tourencamp durch.....mit einigen änderungen zu vergangenen events  

für weitere infos bitte pm oder email an mich..........


beste grüße, toni

Termin wurde geändert: Neuer Termin: 24.9.-26.9.2004


----------



## OBRADY (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Also bin zwar kein Einsteiger mehr, aber wäre trotzdem sehr gerne dabei.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (19. Juli 2004)

Bin auch kein Einsteiger, würde aber auch evtl. gerne teilnehmen.

@Toni: Du hast ´ne PM!


----------



## koelner (19. Juli 2004)

Ja, ich will!


----------



## Lupi (19. Juli 2004)

das werden ja immer mehr.

bin zu 95% auch dabei.


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> bin zu 95% auch dabei.


Ich erhöhe auf 100% und will sehen


----------



## chick (20. Juli 2004)

ich kann nicht. heul.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. Juli 2004)

Jo,
wenn ich mich bis dahin wieder richtig von der Zecke erholt habe und dann wieder Fit bin, werde ich dabei sein.

Aber Erzähl mir doch mal einer was mich dort erwartet, was muß ich tuhen um dabei zu sein?? Anmeldung?? Kosten??? usw...

Was wird dort so gefahren und wieviel???

Also bis denne


----------



## himbeertoni (21. Juli 2004)

infos............. ich brauche noch ein paar tage für fixe eckdaten...will nicht zig mal nachposten müssen.........(zb vorbereitung partyüberraschung am samstag abend usw    )


beste grüße, toni


----------



## feeelix (22. Juli 2004)

chick hat mir soviel gutes von den bisherigen (teils knochenbrecherischen) events erzählt ....

und an dem we fängt mein urlaub an. wäre doch vielleicht ein schöner start.

werde mich erstmal aus den alten threads schlaulesen!

gruß aus braunschweich

feeelix


----------



## tobi-69 (27. Juli 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Also bin zwar kein Einsteiger mehr, aber wäre trotzdem sehr gerne dabei.
> 
> ...



Naja, dann will ich mich auch mal (wieder) anschließen   
Kann ja nicht verantworten, dass du sowohl das ganze Bier als auch die Tonnen von Schokolade und Lakritze allein in dich hineinstopfst  :kotz: 

Und dass nur, damit du am nächsten Tag wieder in der "schlappe Jung's-Gruppe" mitfahren kannst   

War heute (27.07.) "mal eben" bei Micha, hatte Langeweile   
@ chick: RESPEKT, sehr schön was ich da sah.
Aber: Du wirst nicht lang allein sein   

@ Rabbit
FREU MICH SCHON WIEDER AUF DIE "BERGWERTUNG"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(nehme diesmal 3-4 trockene Trikot's mit, damit ich an der Eisdiele bei der "Kleinen" besser rieche als das letzte Mal   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (28. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> das werden ja immer mehr.
> 
> bin zu 95% auch dabei.




Die 5% sind eingetreten.

Ich bin damit nicht dabei.


----------



## himbeertoni (1. August 2004)

hiho


aufgrund vieler anfragen wegen terminverschiebung ....findet die camps nun am 


17.-19.9 statt.......


ich hoffe damit für alle eine gute lösung gefunden zu haben.....

beste grüße , toni


----------



## SteffenR (3. August 2004)

Klingt schon mal gar nicht so übel der neue Termin, vlt bin ich auch dabei . 
Was erwartet mich denn bei dem Event ? 

mfg
Steffen


----------



## koelner (3. August 2004)

SteffenR schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet mich denn bei dem Event ?



Da whole story!!


----------



## ouchylove (3. August 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hiho
> 
> 
> aufgrund vieler anfragen wegen terminverschiebung ....findet die camps nun am
> ...



... schade ... an dem WE kann ich leider nicht ;( aber man kann es auch nicht jedem recht machen. Habt viel Spass!

Gruss,
verena


----------



## SteffenR (3. August 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Da whole story!!


thx 4 link .. sounds interesting - maybe i'll join the event..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (3. August 2004)

an jenem septemberwochenende kann ich auch nicht. brauche ich die whole story leider gar nicht erst zu lesen.  

gruß

feeelix


----------



## biker_tom (5. August 2004)

Moin Moin,

Da habe ich mich nun mir dem Gedanken herumgeschlagen, nach dem ich diese Jahr schon fast 2000KM gefahren bin (fast nur Touren mir meinen "Reiserad"), zum Einsteiger Termin zu kommen, da ziehe ich mir einen Meniskusquetschung im rechten Knie zu, und dann verschiebt ihr ausgerechenet an das WE ian dem ich in Urlaub fahre.... Schade....

Wollen wir nun jetzt erstmal hoffen das das Knie wieder heile wird....

bis dann
Thomas


----------



## OBRADY (6. August 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> ... schade ... an dem WE kann ich leider nicht ;( aber man kann es auch nicht jedem recht machen. Habt viel Spass!
> 
> Gruss,
> verena




Ich bin auch nicht dabei...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## tobi-69 (10. August 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hiho
> 
> 
> aufgrund vieler anfragen wegen terminverschiebung ....findet die camps nun am
> ...



Na Micha,
mir ist zwar nicht bekannt, wer bei dir so einen dicken Stein im Brett hat, aber bei diesem Datum bin ich leider auch raus aus'm Rennen   
Habe ab September seeeeehr viel Arbeit vor mir, du weisst warum   
Mann, und mit wem düse ich jetzt durch den August


----------



## 1Tintin (11. August 2004)

Och Menno,
hatte mich schon so gefreut auf den August.  
Der neue Termin könnte bei mir auch sehr sehr sehr eng werden.  

Ist denn dann jemand am nächsten Wochenende (13-15.08 ) irgend einen Tag im Deister unterwegs?? 

bis denne


----------



## tobi-69 (22. August 2004)

Bin ja wohl wahrscheinlich nicht dabei    , aber irgendwie habe ich mitbekommen, dass RABBIT in Urlaub inne Berge is   
Dann lass uns doch jetzt richtigen Schxxß schreiben und ihn zur Weißglut bringen, bis ihm sein erhobener Zeigefinger vor lauter hin- und herwedeln abbricht!!!!!!


----------



## OBRADY (23. August 2004)

...der hat bestimmt ein Laptop dabei.....wird wohl nix mit ärgern.....


----------



## tobi-69 (24. August 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> ...der hat bestimmt ein Laptop dabei.....wird wohl nix mit ärgern.....



 
Da kannst du recht haben   
Stelle mir das gerade vor, wie er sein Laptop hinten in den CB gepfrimmelt hat und die Dolomiten hochstrampelt.
Natürlich hat ein seinen Nabendynamo in die Steckachse gedengelt, um die Kiste unterwegs auch aufzuladen    
Naja, er hatte ja schon an anderer Stelle angekündigt, seine Bergwerte, bzw. Steigfähigkeit etwas zu trainieren    aber sich gleich nen 5kg Klotz an die Beine binden   
Solltem einfach anfangen, nach getaner Tour wie ein Mann zu trinken, dann klappt's auch am nächsten Tag mit dem Aufstieg, gelle Obrady   

@ Micha
Ich arbeite daran, es irgendwie doch noch zum Camp zu schaffen. Verlässlich kann ich es aber nicht sagen!! Naja, irgendwie ist im Moment mein Leben etwas schwammig anscheinend


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

Ich würde zu gerne Harrys Reaktion sehen wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurückkommt und die ganzen Spekulationen um ihn entdeckt


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. August 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha
> Ich arbeite daran, es irgendwie doch noch zum Camp zu schaffen. Verlässlich kann ich es aber nicht sagen!!


 Ja!! BITTE BITTE BITTE!! Das kriegst Du schon hin! Was wäre ein Tourencamp OHNE Dich?  Ausserdem schulde ich Dir noch was.... 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenR (24. August 2004)

Ich wäre an einer Teilnahme nicht ganz abgeneigt, nur würde ich wissen, wann das nun genau los geht, was mich der Spass kostet und was sonst so noch wichtig sein könnte   

Danke für eure Mithilfe
SteffenR


----------



## himbeertoni (24. August 2004)

hiho freunde der groben stolle

nach längerer pause mal wieder ein paar zeilen von mir 


also das einsteigercamp findet am 17-19 september statt.......
da es keine reine ibc-veranstaltung ist, will ich hier auch keine große werbung fahren..näheres zum camp erfahrt ihr ab 1 september auf www.bikebase.de

der fairnis halber möchte ich nur soviel sagen, anmeldungen bitte recht schnell 
per e-mail, plätze nur noch begrenzt vorhanden......


beste grüße , toni


----------



## tobi-69 (25. August 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja!! BITTE BITTE BITTE!! Das kriegst Du schon hin! Was wäre ein Tourencamp OHNE Dich?  Ausserdem schulde ich Dir noch was....
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



   
Schulden werden aber in der Kneipe und nicht im Walde beglichen!!!!!   

@ Kai
Was'n nu    Würfel   
Hat das was mit deiner doch recht eigenwilligen Kopfform zu tun   
Hätte ICH dir aber nie so hart gesagt    
Komste auch nach Micha  
Und was is' mit der Teuto-Tour, hat Rigger dich schon gefragt????


----------



## Würfel (26. August 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ICH dir aber nie so hart gesagt



 du bist so gut zu mir, würde es mehr menschen wie dich geben wäre diese welt eine bessere   wenn wir beim nächsten mal wieder wie zwei gleichwertige männer in der sauna nebeneinandersitzen kannst du dich dann gerne aussprechen   

zur teuto-tour: hört sich verlockend an, ich habe mir die homepage angeguckt. ich habe aber am 4.9. schon mein erstes MTB rennen in bad pyrmont geplant, daher muss ich leider absagen. das habe ich nils aber auch schon vertickert


----------



## tobi-69 (26. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir beim nächsten mal wieder wie zwei gleichwertige männer in der sauna nebeneinandersitzen kannst du dich dann gerne aussprechen



Na na na, nicht dass du dann wieder auf die Idee kommst, inne Saune die Bergwertung zu gewinnen


----------



## OBRADY (26. August 2004)

....Ihr Nasen....  

Wenn Rabbit sich jetzt nicht bald zu Wort meldet, hat er wohl sein Laptop falsch verkabelt, oder macht nen faulen Lenz und bekommt das Akku durch nichtstrampeln nicht voll...

@ Toby69...was hast Du bloß für einen Stein im Brett bei den Leutz..,.    ich bin nicht dabei..und keiner trauert über meine "nichtanwesenheit"    

Gruß
Anja


----------



## koelner (27. August 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht dabei..und keiner trauert über meine "nichtanwesenheit"
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Doch, ich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Aber Bergradeln ist so ein krasser Männersport, da darf man nicht sagen, daß man Mädchen gut findet...


----------



## SteffenR (29. August 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, ich!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wärest du denn dabei ? 
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich da nicht dran teilnehmen sollte, .. denn wie war das doch gleich ÜBUNG macht den Meister *g*


----------



## koelner (30. August 2004)

SteffenR schrieb:
			
		

> wärest du denn dabei ?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich da nicht dran teilnehmen sollte, .. denn wie war das doch gleich ÜBUNG macht den Meister *g*



Ich ringe noch. Ich möchte soooooo gerne, aber die Pflicht, die Pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-69 (31. August 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toby69...was hast Du bloß für einen Stein im Brett bei den Leutz..,.    ich bin nicht dabei..und keiner trauert über meine "nichtanwesenheit"
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Nein, nein nein, du gehörst auch schon dazu, nur:
Am Berg und im Wald fährst du ja "meist" allen Leuten weg (die wenigsten kennen dich von vorn   )!!
Abends sind die dann wiederum soooooo platt und gehen früh schlafen, dass die überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, wie gut du (wir   ) auch sonst noch so bist, z.B. am Tresen, beim Gesang, auf den Tischen tanzen, letzte Schoko- und Lakritzreserven wegzaubern, klönen, trösten, motivieren, Kerle lästern (naja, war machtlos gegen Bunny und dich!!) u.s.w., u.s.w.!!!   
Das wissen eben nur gaaaaaanz wenig "gückliche" Personen, welche dass hier natürlich niiiiieeeee so rausposaunen!!!


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Rabbit sich jetzt nicht bald zu Wort meldet, hat er wohl sein Laptop falsch verkabelt, oder macht nen faulen Lenz und bekommt das Akku durch nichtstrampeln nicht voll...


Sososo ... 
An Laptops/Notebooks hat es uns nicht gemangelt. Nicht nur ich, sondern auch Gregor (gage_) hatte eins dabei. Allerdings gab es auf der Seiser Alm keinen DSL-Anschluß. Gregor hat zwar mal versucht über GPRS ins Forum zu kommen, aber mehr als 'ne Konsole war nicht drin. Das Forum ist doch ein wenig zu "mächtig" für eine GPRS-Verbindung.

Wenn ich morgen ausgeschlafen bin werde ich hier im Thema mal wieder den Zeigefinger schwingen  

@tobi: Setzt mal alles dran, daß Du dabei bist. Ich würde dich gerne mal wiedersehen!

cu,
Harry


----------



## Würfel (1. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich morgen ausgeschlafen bin werde ich hier im Thema mal wieder den Zeigefinger schwingen



willkommen zurück  erzähl lieber was von deinem urlaub


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen zurück  erzähl lieber was von deinem urlaub


Keine Angst, das kommt auch die nächsten Tage! Die 2 GB Bildmaterial müssen erst mal sondiert werden für den dann folgenden Fotoroman!


----------



## OBRADY (1. September 2004)

@ Koelner..da hast du Dich ja jetzt irgendwie geoutet...hoffentlich nimmt Dir das die krasse Männerwelt nicht übel..  

@ Tobi ...so viel zum Thema bescheidene ,schweigsame westfälische "Posauner"..bin gerührt..  und sprachlos  ( das kommt nicht so oft vor..  

Gruß
Anja


----------



## tobi-69 (1. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> @tobi: Setzt mal alles dran, daß Du dabei bist. Ich würde dich gerne mal wiedersehen!
> 
> cu,
> Harry



DAS hört man gerne    
Werde alles versuchen, suche dann nur jemanden, der dann bei mir:
- das Badezimmer fliest
- die Wand durchbricht und den Träger einlegt
- neue Wasser- und Heizungsrohre legt
- die anderen "faulen" Handwerker mit Bier und Schnitzel versorgt    (das teuerste am Ganzen)

Werde es definitiv erst gaaaaaaaanz kurzfristig (Beuchentscheidung) wissen und dann, wie eigentlich immer, im Dunkeln erscheinen (wenn Micha mich lässt   ).
Dann hat Kai mir aber bestimmt schon die Matratze geklaut   
Was meinste, Anja, könnte ja deine Stelle in eurem "Familienzimmer" einnehmen, dann hätte sich für Rabbit der "erholsame Schlaf" erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (2. September 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hätte sich für Rabbit der "erholsame Schlaf" erledigt



und ich hätte endlich mal meine ruhe


----------



## himbeertoni (3. September 2004)

!!!!info!!!!

da unser neu gegründetes race-team am 18-19/9 beim king of bikepark teilnimmt 
findet das camp entgültig ein wochenende später statt....


!!!!!ergo am 24-26/9!!!!!!


bg, toni


----------



## Rabbit (3. September 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> findet das camp entgültig ein wochenende später statt....
> 
> 
> !!!!!ergo am 24-26/9!!!!!!


Mist, damit bin wohl auch ich raus


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, damit bin wohl auch ich raus


 Jau, Outbreak und ich wohl auch...


----------



## SteffenR (4. September 2004)

Wo bekomm ich denn nähere Informationen zum Camp ?

mfg
SteffenR


----------



## tobi-69 (4. September 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> !!!!info!!!!
> 
> da unser neu gegründetes race-team am 18-19/9 beim king of bikepark teilnimmt
> findet das camp entgültig ein wochenende später statt....
> ...



      
Mei, was'n bei euch looooooos!!!!!
Werde dann im nächsten Jahr vorrausschauend alle WE von März bis Oktober canceln, da ich am Mai-Tourenwochenende mitmöchte!!??!!??   
  Ihr seit ja locker


----------



## himbeertoni (5. September 2004)

sorry tobi,  

aber king of bikepark ist für uns superwichtig!!! 


best, toni


----------



## sashka (27. September 2004)

So, da hoffentlich alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen sind, habe ich gleich schon mal die Bilder die ich gemacht habe hochgeladen ;-)
Die findet ihr hier: Bilder 

Videos kann man ja leider nicht hochladen, deshalb werde ich wenn ich zu Hause bin mal so'n konvertierprogramm ausprobieren und dann schauen, ob man auf den Videos noch was erkennt, wenn man daraus 'nen animiertes gif-Bild gemacht hat....ansonsten wenn jemand freien Webspace hat und den zur Vefügung stellen möchte, wäre das natürlich auch 'ne möglichkeit... ;-)

Aso, ihr vom Bike-Base-Team hattet doch auch Fotos gemacht, wäre schön, wenn ihr die evtl. auch hochladen oder zuschicken könntet, sind sicherlich auch ein paar schöne oder lustige Bilder dabei ;-)


Gruß aus Salzgitter bzw. Braunschweig, da ich ja gerade am arbeiten bin... ;-)

PS: Hat mir übrigends sehr gut gefallen, war ein gelungenes Wochenende ;-)


----------



## MrMountain (27. September 2004)

Ja, war ein super Wochenende. Nur unsere Rückfahrt hat leider fast fünf Stunden gedauert statt normalerweise dreieinhalb...

@ Sashka: Webspace für die Videos kann ich gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Schick sie doch per Mail, oder wenn die Daten zu groß sind (>10 MB oder so ähnlich), schick mir eine PM, ich maile Dir dann, wie Du sie direkt hochladen kannst. 

In meinem Web-Fotoalbum gibts übrigens auch Alpentour-Bilder: http://www.rberg.de 

Grüße, Rainer


----------



## sashka (27. September 2004)

Wir haben dank Steffen dieses mal keine 1 1/2 Std. gebraucht, sondern waren recht fix zu Hause... ;-)

Das wäre super, wenn du etwas von deinem Webspace zur Verfügung stellen könntest, habe dir auch gerade dazu eine PM geschrieben ;-)

Sind auch sehr schöne Bilder von deiner Alpentour, hab' sie mir gerade schon angesehen........so, mache jetzt Feierabend ;-)


Sashka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMountain (5. Oktober 2004)

So, die Video-Schnipsel sind jetzt online unter www.rberg.de 
Viel Spaß!
Rainer


----------

